# API 580 2009 code and questions, Exams and papers



## فلزاوي (25 مارس 2011)

اتمنى ان تعم الفائده على الجميع انا بجد تعبت جدا لغايه ما جمعت الماتريال دي...انا دخلت امتحان API580 في 23-3-2011 وماكنتش لاقي اي حاجه نهائي بس الحمد لله بفضل الله وبعد عناء قدرت اوصل لبعض الامتحانات ,,, فلا تنسونا بالدعاء

http://rapidshare.com/files/454380679/RBI_580.rar


----------



## سامح 2010 (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
واسأل لك التوفيق والنجاح
ارجوا مرجعة الرابط لأنه لا يعمل

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## فلزاوي (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لقد راجعت الرابط بنفسي وهو شغال ورفعته على رابط تاني كمان 
http://www.mediafire.com/?at5gip9x73p4c8i


----------



## tifaonline (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح 2010 (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عبد الصادق (5 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## تولين (5 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله وجزاك الف خير والرابط شغال 100 % انا جربتها ونزلت الموضوع


----------



## عبد الصادق (18 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## وحيد جمعه عبدالصمد (23 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا اخى على مجهودك*

مشكور يا اخى ودعواتك 





فلزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> لقد راجعت الرابط بنفسي وهو شغال ورفعته على رابط تاني كمان
> http://www.mediafire.com/?at5gip9x73p4c8i


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## elzaim111 (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يوفقك يا رب 
بس يا ريت تفاصيل اكتر عن الامتحان لاني عملت مشروع تخرجي في الموضوع ده و مذاكر الكودين 580 و 581 و ارغب في دخول الامتحان و الحصول علي الشهادة


----------



## فلزاوي (6 يناير 2012)

تم الرفع على رابط جديد علي http://www.4shared.com/rar/AJMz8sqF/RBI_580.html
وذلك لانتهاء صلاحية الروابط القديمه ... وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير لهم وللأمة الاسلامية


----------



## virtualknight (21 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## tifaonline (16 فبراير 2012)

many thanks


----------



## krikorian (16 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة مش موجود... شايلينه


----------



## khaledmenshawy (2 يونيو 2012)

Thank you


----------



## virtualknight (17 يونيو 2012)

شكرا اخوتي الكرام


----------



## Abusohib (28 يوليو 2012)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل حاليا هل ممكن ترفعه مرة اخري وجزاكم الله خيرا ؟؟


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 يوليو 2012)

للأسف الرابطين لا يعملا.


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## enghatem1987 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

برجاء تجديد الرابط


----------



## gearbox (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

